# The time is now



## Marie5656 (Nov 6, 2016)

*I have not been posting in a while, as things have been a bit hectic and nerve wracking.  Looks like THIS week will be my last week of work..after over 40 years.  My doctor visit next Monday the 14th should conclude with her signing off on my paperwork to retire on disability.  I have suffered several falls, balance and mobility issues and OA in hips, wrists, shoulders and knees has made it more difficult to safely do my work as a caregiver for a lady who has Cerebral Palsy.  I met with her and her brother and we all concurred that is was no longer possible for me to safely assist her.  
I am anxious, scared, worried, losing sleep.  I do not know why this is scaring me.  I just hope life will work out for me and my husband now.*


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 6, 2016)

best of luck, take care and worry less and enjoy more, even the small things.


----------



## Carla (Nov 6, 2016)

Marie, you are doing what is right for you so I do hope you can relax and have faith things will work out. Retirement is a big move for all of us and a little anxiety is probably not that uncommon. You sound very devoted to your job and to those you helped assist over the years and that's something for which you should feel proud. Forty years is a long time for any of us to work--I put in around 38 and was on the verge of disability too but somehow made it to retirement. I think it is important to leave while we're still able to move around! Hopefully, some of your health issues will ease as mine did so you can enjoy this new chapter in your life! It wasn't a difficult adjustment for me and I am sure you will easily find things to keep you busy. Good luck.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2016)

Things will work our for you Marie, as Carla said you're doing all the right things now.  It's normal to be anxious, but think positively, sending good thoughts your way. :love_heart:


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks, all.  I am sure all will be well.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 29, 2016)

How have things worked out Marie?


----------



## Kitties (Nov 29, 2016)

Being scared is very normal. It's why I have yet to quit a job that is killing me.

I hope all will work out for you. If you are not on your own and have support. It's time for you to do things for yourself instead of others. Best wishes.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 29, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> How have things worked out Marie?



Well, I sent the paperwork from doctor into work to get the ball rolling there.  Next step is to file the proper paperwork with Social Security.  I also have an appointment with a new orthopedic doc as my prior one retired.  How dare he.  LOL.  SO all is rolling along


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 29, 2016)

Marie5656 said:


> Well, I sent the paperwork from doctor into work to get the ball rolling there.  Next step is to file the proper paperwork with Social Security.  I also have an appointment with a new orthopedic doc as my prior one retired.  How dare he.  LOL.  SO all is rolling along


Sometimes people get an attorney to speed things up when trying to get disability.  I know someone who got it sooner that way.  Yes, how dare your doctor retire!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 29, 2016)

Ruthanne, I actually do have an attorney to help me.  Yay.  Yes, my doctor abandoned me. Oh well, I hope my new one works out for me.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 29, 2016)

I hope all goes well for you. I'm sure you will find many new things to enjoy. My doctor is about to retire also. I really was hoping he would hang in there. I think he is going to turn his practice over to his son who is younger than my son. Good grief! I guess if he looks like he hasn't the slightest idea what to do, I'll just tell him to go ask his Father. I'm sure he will appreciate that. lol


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2016)

LOL Ruth n Jersey, how did it happen that most of the doctors are so much younger than they used to be? I got lucky; my new primary care doc might just be a bit older than me and even so, is nice looking.

Marie, I just retired on 8/31. I was both elated and scared. Then I was just scared. Then the pension and Medicare paperwork aggravation; oy! We all get through it somehow. I'm glad you have an attorney to help you. Isn't it lousy that we need lawyers to get the benefits we deserve and pay for?

Anyway, soon you'll relish waking up every day a free woman! It is a big step but remember to let yourself have fun.


----------

